# Jsu's 8 Gallon Journal



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

After 2 years of trial and error and hundreds of dollars of learning fee, I finally have something to share. Started this tank for the Nano contest at the beginning of 2011. 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21959
You can see a huge change compared to the very first scape.

Heres the current specs:

8 gallon lifetech curved glass tank
Fluval 404 canister filter
DIY Paintball CO2 with fluval 88g regulator
18" 2x 18w Odyssea fixture
27w compact fluorescent lamp
50w heater
Plants

Elatine triandra - carpeting plant
Eriocalum
Downoi
Sturogyne Repens
HM
Rotala Rotundifolia
Rotala magenta
Rotala Macarandra - from sameer 
Micranthemum umbrosum or Bacopa australis
Pogostemon Stellatus

Fish

German Blue Rams from Kelly (Tropica) - temporary
6 Cardinal tetras
3 Neon rainbows - temporary
20+ Cherries - from Dman and Rcode brothers
5 Wild Cherries
3 Amano shrimp
Ram horn and thorned nerit snails

Daily dosing of Macro and Micro fert
CO2 @ 1bps
50% water change per week
Photo period - 3 on 3 off 5 on


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

I trimmed the plants today thats why they are so short except for the R macarandra. 

Please provide feedbacks.

Joey


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Huge difference, looks much better imoL


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

I love this scape! Great contrast and composition. Perhaps consider a black backdrop? In any case this is a wonderful tank, good job.



> Fluval 404 canister filter


On an 8 gal?!


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

manhtu said:


> Huge difference, looks much better imoL





Boogerboy said:


> On an 8 gal?!


Thank you both for your kind words. I know its an over kill... but at least i have no algae compared to when i only have an AC 30 before. Plus i can control the flow rate.

I had a black back drop before but it started peeling off and trapped air bubble made the tank look bad.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

bad news today. The female ram from tropicana died after spawn. The male ate all the eggs and attacked the female. I saw this in the morning but i didnt have time to do anything and when i got back after lunch the female was dead.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Jsu said:


> bad news today. The female ram from tropicana died after spawn. The male ate all the eggs and attacked the female. I saw this in the morning but i didnt have time to do anything and when i got back after lunch the female was dead.


oh no! 
She probably didnt do him any good XD
There are a few people selling just females from the group buy. See if you can contact them for another female 

Tank looks great btw!
If you ever decide to get rid of the downoi, lemme know


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

Jaysan said:


> oh no!
> She probably didnt do him any good XD
> There are a few people selling just females from the group buy. See if you can contact them for another female
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment. will add more pics once i get my hands on a camera.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

made a DIY removable 2 tier stand. the tank at the bottom is a 2.5 gallon with fire red and tiger shrimp (courtesy of RCode).


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

Rotala Macarandras arent doing well and rotala megentas are losing their red. how can i enhance the redness?


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

new update: added some cardinal tetras to the tank.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

hope the cardinals are doing well!


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

they are doing great and healthy.


----------

